# Magic 4/12/15



## reefer (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad to see people spring skiing! Great day at Magic also! Not many people, at least half the chairs were empty most of the day. Amazing the snow still in Southern Vermont once you hit the hills. Was pretty much nothing on the ground until after I got thru Chester within 5 miles of the hill.


----------



## dlague (Apr 13, 2015)

How do you get so many images in a single post?  Nice pics BTW!


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> How do you get so many images in a single post?  Nice pics BTW!



It must be because I create an album first, then I copy them from there. I have to open two windows  of AZ, then I copy the address that comes up with each individual pic. into the report. I guess that's why they all say AZ also. A little cumbersome.
Used to do attachments and that was restrictive, then I discovered this. Could be other ways also. This works so I do it.


----------



## makimono (Apr 13, 2015)

such an awesome day...I'm pretty sunburnt


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2015)

makimono said:


> such an awesome day...I'm pretty sunburnt



Great to see you, good times!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2015)

looks amazing

one of these days I need to make it over to Magic for a day with you reefer


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 14, 2015)

Great pictures!!


----------

